# Old english tumblers



## Pigeonrandomnes (Jun 22, 2010)

hi, i'm a newbie here, you may know me from Backyardchickens.com/fourms as _Chickenrandomness_ and 'm getting my first pair of pigeons in about a month or so. i'll most likly get them from Strombergs hatchery, and the old english tumblers look sssooooo cool! but i can't find any info of them any where! anyone have them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonrandomnes said:


> hi, i'm a newbie here, you may know me from Backyardchickens.com/fourms as _Chickenrandomness_ and 'm getting my first pair of pigeons in about a month or so. i'll most likly get them from Strombergs hatchery, and the old english tumblers look sssooooo cool! but i can't find any info of them any where! anyone have them?


They look alot like west of England tumblers, not sure what the diff is. here is one club in Ca for the west of England tumblers, you could call someone and ask about the old English.
http://www.scwoetc.com/


here is a breeder of westies in this classified, just have to scroll down to West of England tumblers, they may have more info about the old English.. or someone here may know more as well. they are pretty birds, you may beable to find someone closer to buy from, This breeder may beable to refer someone to you, instead of using stromberg's. http://www.purebredpigeon.com/classifieds.htm


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea I'd find them somewhere else you can probably find birds less then 175$ total cost and shipping I bet you can find a nice 60$ pair or cheaper with 50-60$ shipping.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't know if you're still looking for some tumblers, but i have a breeding pair and some young birds for sale.


----------

